# Axolotl entertainment!



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, we've had our gold axolotl for a while now and were just interested in what fishies etc can be put in with him? For his ammusement mostly (something to watch while we're out). I've not put another axo in cause I was concerned about nipping, what would safely go in there and leave him well alone? Was thinking maybe a few danios swimming up top lol!


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

none really, as the fish will nip the axolotls gills or the axolotl will eat the fish

white cloud mountain minnows are cold water and tend to stay up top but its a risk that they will be eaten. another axolotl would be fine in there aslong as its of similar size

you could have some apple snails in there but again there is a risk of lots of offspring and becoming over run


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

robster84 said:


> none really, as the fish will nip the axolotls gills or the axolotl will eat the fish
> 
> white cloud mountain minnows are cold water and tend to stay up top but its a risk that they will be eaten. another axolotl would be fine in there aslong as its of similar size
> 
> you could have some apple snails in there but again there is a risk of lots of offspring and becoming over run


 
and if the axolot eats the baby snails it is just like a lizard eating substrate

MAY CAUSE DEATH


----------



## scots_pine (Mar 25, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> and if the axolot eats the baby snails it is just like a lizard eating substrate
> 
> MAY CAUSE DEATH


Nah, I'm afraid that's absolute rubbish.

Are you seriously comparing a snail to substrate?

Note to lizard keepers: Don't use snail based substrate, your animal may suffer from impaction! :bash:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Axolotls aren't good tankmates... At the pet shop they have them in groups and they are missing limbs, gills annd tails. They had 10 fish in with them and all the fish were eaten. In 3 days.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

So basicaly, leave him how he is!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

scots_pine said:


> Nah, I'm afraid that's absolute rubbish.
> 
> Are you seriously comparing a snail to substrate?
> 
> Note to lizard keepers: Don't use snail based substrate, your animal may suffer from impaction! :bash:


ffs do you just follow me around:blahblah:


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

ninnipoo said:


> So basicaly, leave him how he is!


 




:whistling2:


----------

